# Anna Netrebko on the cover of Opera News!



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The Diva Issue is out, I've just read her lovely interview from pages 22 through 29.










I thought I should start this appreciation thread for my Anna.

Opera News gives great praise to her fuller voice and her improved technique ever since she had her child. I love the fact that now critics are finally acknowledging that Anna is not just a gorgeous-looking woman, but also an excellent soprano, and a fine actress.

Anna is a rare case of a soprano who improved with age.

I'm looking forward to seeing her live at the Met next Friday evening in _Don Pasquale._


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.operanews.com/operanews/templates/content.aspx?id=17394

If you go to archives you can read most issues of Opera News online.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, but there is something to be said for the old fashioned real thing.
That's why I still buy books and I don't have a Kindle.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> http://www.operanews.com/operanews/templates/content.aspx?id=17394
> 
> If you go to archives you can read most issues of Opera News online.


Thanks for finding that Gaston. Good article. I really do like Anna, she's a hard worker, pleasantly unaffected, and I love that slightly dark slavic tinge to her voice.

I would say that it will be interesting to see what you think of her live, Alma, but you are so hopelessly infatuated we won't be getting any sense out of you.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Yep, but there is something to be said for the old fashioned real thing.
> That's why I still buy books and I don't have a Kindle.


Sure, but not everyone has a subscription to ON or can buy copies of the magazine where they live.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Sure, but not everyone has a subscription to ON or can buy copies of the magazine where they live.


Darn. I wanted to keep this issue just for me. I don't want other people drooling over my Anna.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Darn. I wanted to keep this issue just for me. I don't want other people drooling over my Anna.


Impossible not to drool over Anna when you see her in that Manon dress. 

Good interview and let's hope that Villazon will get back to his best. He's been struggling for a few years now and I'm beginning to have my doubts.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Impossible not to drool over Anna when you see her in that Manon dress.
> 
> Good interview and let's hope that Villazon will get back to his best. He's been struggling for a few years now and I'm beginning to have my doubts.


What exactly is the nature of his vocal trouble? Is it known? According to Natalie Dessay, singers never say what's wrong with their voices. She is an exception, and narcissistically enough, she even had a webcam film live her vocal cord surgery.

Didn't he stop, then came back, and now stopped again? Is he quitting for good?
It's a shame because he is such an energetic, driven, intense singer! The world of opera will really miss him.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> What exactly is the nature of his vocal trouble? Is it known? According to Natalie Dessay, singers never say what's wrong with their voices. She is an exception, and narcissistically enough, she even had a webcam film live her vocal cord surgery.
> 
> Didn't he stop, then came back, and now stopped again? Is he quitting for good?
> It's a shame because he is such an energetic, driven, intense singer! The world of opera will really miss him.


I've heard that he's had an operation on his vocal cords. He's singing again, but he hasn't been the same since. A few weeks ago he was struggling in l'Elisir d'Amore at La Scala.

http://operachic.typepad.com/opera_...-rolando-past-lelisir-damore-at-la-scala.html

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I've heard that he's had an operation on his vocal cords. He's singing again, but he hasn't been the same since. A few weeks ago he was struggling in l'Elisir d'Amore at La Scala.
> 
> http://operachic.typepad.com/opera_...-rolando-past-lelisir-damore-at-la-scala.html
> 
> Very sad indeed.


Sad, sad. Based on this, it doesn't look like he'll ever recover.

On another note, what's wrong with La Scala? Riddled with strikes, mismanagement of funds, civil servants who are mediocre but won't be fired, resulting in a string of pitiful productions.

The house that saw all the glory of Giuseppe Verdi deserves better.

I'd fire everybody and start anew.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I thought I should start this appreciation thread for my Anna.


Only five more days now until the big moment arrives.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Only five more days now until the big moment arrives.


Yep, can't wait! It should be a very fun evening. We have reservations to have dinner at the Met restaurant, we're going with another opera-loving couple, and we have excellent seats. Fun fun!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Yep, can't wait! It should be a very fun evening. We have reservations to have dinner at the Met restaurant, we're going with another opera-loving couple, and we have excellent seats. Fun fun!


Two more days before Anna will somersault her way through Don Pasquale. Here's a short audio of Anna singing Norina plus a three minute interview. 

http://www.metoperafamily.org/metopera/season/production.aspx?id=11027


----------

